# Rockets Eye Lewis for Battier



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

> ORLANDO, Fla. – The Houston Rockets intend to contact the Seattle SuperSonics to discuss a potential sign-and-trade deal for free-agent forward Rashard Lewis.
> *The Rockets will offer forward Shane Battier and their No. 1 draft pick, 26th overall, in an attempt to lure Lewis home to Houston.*
> The Sonics say they want to re-sign Lewis, a one-time All-Star who has opted out of his contract, and they have the negotiating leverage to convince him to stay because they can offer a longer-term contract than any other suitor.
> 
> ...


ARTICLE

well well well, thoughts?


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I think it really depends. Well, I can't really say that can I? If we do get lucky drafting a perfect fit for our team, people will be bashing trading the pick away, (pretty much like last year...) However, I do like to land Lewis on this team if not Ron Artest. Lewis will have a big contract, so he is really not my first choice. 

Now, Wilcox would be a very good addition if we don't need to trade away draft pick. If we do get Wilcox, we need to start worrying about our starting 2 instead of 4. Which is not a problem, if we somehow land Francis here. 

I don't like Mike James period. Howard is far more valuable than Mike James. 

Getting Jasikevicius would be a good idea, since Sura is not doing anything now anyway.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Lewis is overrated. Don't get him. He is not better than Battier.

Trade Hayes/Sura/first rounder/filler to Nuggets for Camby and Nene. Hayes- s&t $3M/yr

Please help Nuggets to save $12M next season , and ....


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't support this trade as Battier provides much chemistry


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

You guys need a PF more than a SF right now imo.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

The only way I would see us trading Battier is if Bonzi decides to stay.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

iam happy just to see that we are trying to go somewhere and improve this team by making moves but i don't know about getting rid of Shane...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I alredy am not a fan of our new GM, I really hope he does not get rid of battier. 
And please NO mike James, we don't need him, or his Crappy contract


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> I alredy am not a fan of our new GM, I really hope he does not get rid of battier.
> And please NO mike James, we don't need him, or his Crappy contract


i think mike james has only two years left in his contract so it won;t be too bad if we get him and not work out. with that said i hope he isn;t the only pg we can get


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I don't see anything wrong with cementing our C, SG, and SF positions for the next 3 to 5 years. You can always go out and find a guy to play lock down defense even in the CBA. I like Shane as much as the next guy but, you have to give to receive.

What doesn't make sense to me is the Jasikevicius and James pieces. Why would we go out and try to get two more PG's when we already have Rafer, VSpan, and JLIII signed. I can understand just paying JLIII and saying thanks. The rockets can be MF's and not let VSpan out of his contract too. What about Rafer? What about the whole Steve Francis thing? If you do JHo for James then all you have at PF is Hayes.

Just some really interesting stuff here.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I like these trades 
Battier + 26th pick for Lewis
Sura for Sarunas

Yao/Mutombo/Tsakilidis
Lewis/Hayes
McGrady/Novak
Head/Snyder
Alston/Sarunas/Lucas

Trading Juwan & Spanoulis for something wouldnt be a bad idea either.

When I say something I mean a PF or SG/SF(save $$$ as well if possible) or draft picks?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

That makes us an ok team. Maybe we can start Bonzi next year? A starting line up of

Yao Wilcox McGrady Wells Alston

doesn't look too bad either.

Hey wait if all these trades go through it makes our depth chart like this for next season

Yao-Mutombo
Shard/Wilcox-Hayes
McGrady-Snyder-Novak
Bonzi-Head
Mike James-Alston-Jasikevicius-Spanoulis-Lucas!

5 point guards. They can split time. Don't forget that the Rockets put T-Mac at the point in crunchtime.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Cornholio said:


> The only way I would see us trading Battier is if Bonzi decides to stay.


I agree if Bonzi is willing to stay and play.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

> Battier has fallen out of favor with the Rockets because he does everything well except score.



wtf.. he does everything we need. Who needs him to score that much. What are 2 "superstars" for then? OUTRAGEOUS


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

We wont get both James & Sarunas as far as I can tell.

It will be one or the other


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Battier is a great defender and excellent spot up shooter and all. But Lewis is simply on another level. I'd do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

sounds good on paper, but NO.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

yea, shane battier is like our Mario Elie. He fits perfectly well and he doesnt need the ball that much to score, and ball time is very important because we have 2 superstars who recquire the ball alot.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> Battier is a great defender and excellent spot up shooter and all. But Lewis is simply on another level. I'd do it in a heartbeat.


agreed.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Oooh I like that.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I think if Battier gets traded its Adelman and Les talking, not Morey. Shane is the definition of a moneyball player.

I am wondering how much pressure Morey is feeling from those two... because you saw how kowtowed he looked at the Adelman press conference. 

Honestly, I doubt seriously that the final decision will be in Morey's hands this off season.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

One mistake Rudy T. will never live down....Boki "*******" Nochbar?!?!? We don't deserve to have Lewis, I'm already prepared to watch him win in another city


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Not sure if anyone posted this but, here is the clutchcity website overview.

http://www.clutchcity.net/news/1407/rashard_lewis/

Both optimistic and pessimistic all at the same time.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

i would think adelman would want battier in this team. sort of like a doug christie or like i said, a mario elie who is jsut a nice guy to have on your team.


----------



## ChinaGrove (Jun 8, 2007)

screw bonzi. That guy's a jerk. I hope he leaves.... although, now that Adelmann is coach, he may be an asset to the Rockets. BUT if he's anything like he was with JVG, then I hope he goes away. 

I would love getting Rashard Lewis. He would love it here. It would be a great match for our team. I see nothing but positives, but I can't justify giving up Battier for him. Battier was the one player last season that did EVERYTHING for us. 

I would prefer Battier over Bonzi any day of the week.







-----


----------

